# White eye spot on 8-inch Piraya(pic included)



## 29086 (May 13, 2008)

He's had the spot for maybe a month,I havent treated it as I've seen similiar injuries heal on there own. Any help or opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Give him a fairly heavy salt dosage and see if that helps... I wouldn't be too worried about it.


----------



## 29086 (May 13, 2008)

Sorry has been awhile,do i need to take anything out of my Whisper 60(maybe the carbon) when i add the salt?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

has it gotten any worse in the month that he's had it? you could use a bit of salt if you want, and to answer your question, carbon does not take salt out of the water.


----------



## 29086 (May 13, 2008)

It hasnt gotten worse but it seems to be under his lens or whatever covers his eye


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

is it in a fixed spot/ doesnt appear to be spreading? I ask because think if it was an injury it should have showed signs of healing by now. regardless..nice looking fish!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

any closer up pics?


----------

